# OK, 1st post, gear pics. Let`s see what Canadians have!!!



## 7 Stringer

Here is my stuff. I live near Ottawa. So if anybody wants to try what i have, your more than welcome too. I know we can`t try much high end stuff in these woods.

Let`s get this forum going guys:



















RIP Bro 









Let`s see some rigs!!!!!


Chris


----------



## RippingRudy

You are a bastard... in a good way but still a bastard...


----------



## marshallman

7 Stringer said:


> Here is my stuff. I live near Ottawa. So if anybody wants to try what i have, your more than welcome too. I know we can`t try much high end stuff in these woods.
> 
> Let`s get this forum going guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let`s see some rigs!!!!!
> 
> 
> Chris


No way in hell I'm posting my "rig" after seeing this.


----------



## Duke of Metal

RippingRudy said:


> You are a bastard... in a good way but still a bastard...


+1 to that.. ..

hey, how about you send me one of those VHT 412 cabinets to.. umm.. test.. yes, thats the word ia m looking for.. "Test" permanently 

i am guessing you baught them from the USA since no canadian dealers?

i was thinking of picking 1 up to match along with my VHT 2502  


Cheers


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Lot of cash sitting around that room there Marshall...... hope you have some good insurance. I like that Jackson V there


----------



## Zeegler

Nice Dean collection. I'll feel bad posting my gear because my basement is a dump.


----------



## Undefined

Nice!

Lovin' your Cobra and your Pitbull stack.

I'm gonna come to Ottawa and steal your Ibanezs and your Cad  

Hey, what are those rack pieces you got?


----------



## SCREEM

monster metal rig...looks like fun


----------



## Emohawk

marshallman said:


> No way in hell I'm posting my "rig" after seeing this.


I know how you feel. The Framus or the Splawn alone is probably worth more than my whole collection!


----------



## imbackagain2

*wow*

That rig is absolutely awsome. Mine doesn't compare and it's not all there but here is some of it.


----------



## Deadwrong

test bitches


----------



## bluesmostly

That is just scary mr 7 stringer  

well done! 

my favourite pic is the one of the cat in your sig!


----------



## Robert1950

No way in hell am I posting my inferior shit after that! NO WAY! 

If I had $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ It might be different.


----------



## passenger

oh.........geez.......all about $$$


----------



## Sneaky

Hey gang. First post here for me too. I recognize a few familiar names and hope to make a few new friends here. I'm in Calgary AB. I might as well start off with a show 'n' tell post too...

Here is an old pic of my music room...










I moved in August and had to trim it down a bit due to size (and added a couple new amps)...










Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Hey Sneaky, What's the kitty cat, that's new?

What did you do with your Brown stuff, I would love to have a brownie.


----------



## Sneaky

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Hey Sneaky, What's the kitty cat, that's new?
> 
> What did you do with your Brown stuff, I would love to have a brownie.


Hi Jeff;

Yeah, we got a new cat too, his name is Gibson.










I still have all my old Fenders (they aren't going anywhere). The Bad Cat is a Hot Cat 30 2x12 (bought from Tim H... is he here???). My favourite amp I have at the moment.

Pete


----------



## Accept2

Kitty! Now thats the kind of gear I like. He looks like a blast........


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Yah, Tim is here.

If you ever fall out of love with Hot Cat 2x12 there's a 64' Vibrolux on the trade block. Have you met Dave before you?


----------



## Yerffej

definately envious of sneaky right now. still definately like having one guitar and one amp though. but yikes, very impressive


----------



## CocoTone

I like to keep it simple.

CT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Is that a Seagull there Coco?


----------



## CocoTone

Yes sir. S6. As you can see, I like my Canadian content.

CT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

CocoTone said:


> Yes sir. S6. As you can see, I like my Canadian content.
> 
> CT.


Yes indeed, I like the set-up. Very nice.


----------



## 7 Stringer

RippingRudy said:


> You are a bastard... in a good way but still a bastard...



Damn guys, sorry i didn`t reply sooner. I put notifications on in my prefs but i didn`t receive any emails, i thought this was dead, am i wrong. I`m glad this place is getting some action.

Thanks Ripping 

Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

marshallman said:


> No way in hell I'm posting my "rig" after seeing this.



Size doesn`t matter and i don`t care, i like to see other peoples rigs. I`m lucky to have the $$$ to afford all of this + it`s like a bank account with pretty good interests, it gains value over the years!!!!

Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

Duke of Metal said:


> +1 to that..
> 
> hey, how about you send me one of those VHT 412 cabinets to.. umm.. test.. yes, thats the word ia m looking for.. "Test" permanently
> 
> i am guessing you baught them from the USA since no canadian dealers?
> 
> i was thinking of picking 1 up to match along with my VHT 2502
> 
> 
> Cheers



Hey there.

Come on down and pick it up if you wanna borow it, i don`t mind 

Yeah i bought them from Greazygeo on HC, i had them delivered at the border and went to pick them up myself. I saved a bunch on the fees. The Cobra and VHT cabs are heavenly tonefull 

Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

Undefined said:


> Nice!
> 
> Lovin' your Cobra and your Pitbull stack.
> 
> I'm gonna come to Ottawa and steal your Ibanezs and your Cad
> 
> Hey, what are those rack pieces you got?


I`ll be waiting shotgun in hand 

It`s a G-Major and a Rane 31 band EQ.

The Cobra is getting most of my attention lately. It`s an awesome metal machine.

Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

Sneaky said:


> Hey gang. First post here for me too. I recognize a few familiar names and hope to make a few new friends here. I'm in Calgary AB. I might as well start off with a show 'n' tell post too...
> 
> Here is an old pic of my music room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved in August and had to trim it down a bit due to size (and added a couple new amps)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


Nice vintage collection you got there man, i like it. That`s similar to my dad`s.

I`m more into the heavy modern stuff 

Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

Thanks to all for the comments and keep the rig pics coming, i`ve seen only 2 of yours, come on.

Chris


----------



## Illuminatus

Im pretty sure youve seen this, and ive seen yours before.


----------



## 7 Stringer

Illuminatus said:


> Im pretty sure youve seen this, and ive seen yours before.



Yeah i did see it before, it`s quite nice man. Is that a Single or an older Dual Rectifier? Man i sure miss my old 2 channel Triple, damn that thing was fine sounding. I went ahead and exchanged it for a Dual Triple channel Big mistake, i sold it after a couple months.

Nice Deans too 

Chris


----------



## imbackagain2

can't really see any guitar there


----------



## 7 Stringer

imbackagain2 said:


> can't really see any guitar there


 

Where?

Chris


----------



## imbackagain2

in illuminatis pic. everythings really dark


----------



## Duke of Metal

Illuminatus said:


> Im pretty sure youve seen this, and ive seen yours before.


hey man.. Nice rig! Did you get all that gear from Octave music?


----------



## 7 Stringer

imbackagain2 said:


> in illuminatis pic. everythings really dark


 OK.

Yeah it`s a bit dark to see details, but he`s got an awesome rig anyway. That ENGL.... I used to have one 

Got replaced by the Framus.

Chris


----------



## Zeegler

Illuminatus said:


> Im pretty sure youve seen this, and ive seen yours before.



Looks like you have a Takamine GX100 there. I had a black one just like that.


----------



## Illuminatus

7 Stringer said:


> Yeah i did see it before, it`s quite nice man. Is that a Single or an older Dual Rectifier? Man i sure miss my old 2 channel Triple, damn that thing was fine sounding. I went ahead and exchanged it for a Dual Triple channel Big mistake, i sold it after a couple months.
> 
> Nice Deans too
> 
> Chris


Single rectifier, the old version1, and id slap some JJ6L6GC's in there, man what a tight brutal amp, but i just sold it, i liked the fireball better, it was a little clearer in high gain and rules for lower volumes too. Id like to try other amps i never had, but ill probably regret selling it someday.


----------



## Illuminatus

Duke of Metal said:


> hey man.. Nice rig! Did you get all that gear from Octave music?


 Yeah I wish, all this stuffs from ebay or axemusic.


----------



## LPBlue

Some of the toys...



















I couldn't resist throwing in this one...










and of course the champ head...










There is also a full stack 73 PTP SB with all orig greenbacks in both boxes, a mini Strat, a Pignose Hog 20 blah, blah etc. I have to take more pictures, like the mixing board, the amps, monitors...I've been hoarding for many years.


----------



## 7 Stringer

Illuminatus said:


> Single rectifier, the old version1, and id slap some JJ6L6GC's in there, man what a tight brutal amp, but i just sold it, i liked the fireball better, it was a little clearer in high gain and rules for lower volumes too. Id like to try other amps i never had, but ill probably regret selling it someday.



Cool, i tried a Single recto a couple times and like it better than the newer 3 channels. Tighter and more aggressive. Clean was good too. Lately i`ve been digging my Cobra big time, it`s like a mix of Recto, powerball, VHT and Marshall all in one.....I love it.

I couldn`t see but i thought it was a Powerball you had there 

I`m curious about that amp, a lot of people like it better than the PB. I`ll have to try it out sometime.

Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

LPBlue said:


> Some of the toys...
> 
> There is also a full stack 73 PTP SB with all orig greenbacks in both boxes, a mini Strat, a Pignose Hog 20 blah, blah etc. I have to take more pictures, like the mixing board, the amps, monitors...I've been hoarding for many years.


Niiice, i like the Rich and your Custom is quite cool too. Don`t see triple pickups to often.

Chris


----------



## Duke of Metal

Illuminatus said:


> Yeah I wish, all this stuffs from ebay or axemusic.


Axemusic is good.. is it the shop in Calgary? if thats the shop, then i've ordered couple of things from them so far. very good service.

I work with 2 guys who are also musicians and from sudbury. they tell me about Octave music and how the owner (Angelo) try to convince people to buy "Northern" guitars instead of Rickenbaker guitars.. but he'll order the name plate for you   

btw.. how do you like that G-flex 212 cab?


cheers


----------



## Illuminatus

Duke of Metal said:


> Axemusic is good.. is it the shop in Calgary? if thats the shop, then i've ordered couple of things from them so far. very good service.
> 
> I work with 2 guys who are also musicians and from sudbury. they tell me about Octave music and how the owner (Angelo) try to convince people to buy "Northern" guitars instead of Rickenbaker guitars.. but he'll order the name plate for you
> 
> btw.. how do you like that G-flex 212 cab?
> 
> 
> cheers


Ive gotten great service from axemusic in calgary.
Yeah Angelo, reminds me of Super Mario. Sudbury has the worst music stores.
The G-Flex handles the high gain stuff very well, tight, not too bright, handles the bass, but I never tried any other of the good ones, so i woudnt know if its the best.


----------



## Duke of Metal

Illuminatus said:


> Ive gotten great service from axemusic in calgary.
> Yeah Angelo, reminds me of Super Mario. Sudbury has the worst music stores.
> The G-Flex handles the high gain stuff very well, tight, not too bright, handles the bass, but I never tried any other of the good ones, so i woudnt know if its the best.


hahaha.. sounds cool bro!

maybe if i am in Sudbury sometime, I'll shot you an e-mail ahed of time and maybe i'll come out to try that ENGL Blackmore (that what it is.. right?)

nice collection of guitars... I am planning on buying one of those Dean Cadillic Guitars.


Cheers


----------



## Illuminatus

Duke of Metal said:


> hahaha.. sounds cool bro!
> 
> maybe if i am in Sudbury sometime, I'll shot you an e-mail ahed of time and maybe i'll come out to try that ENGL Blackmore (that what it is.. right?)
> 
> nice collection of guitars... I am planning on buying one of those Dean Cadillic Guitars.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Its an ENGL Fireball


----------



## Duke of Metal

Illuminatus said:


> Its an ENGL Fireball


oh.. my bad! looks like a Blackmore.


Cheers


----------



## LPBlue

7 Stringer said:


> Niiice, i like the Rich and your Custom is quite cool too. Don`t see triple pickups to often.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, you picked my two oldest companions of the lot. I've had both of them since 79~80 and they seem like family now. The Fenders, even with the Bardens can be replaced but not so easily for the oldies.


----------



## 7 Stringer

LPBlue said:


> Thanks Chris, you picked my two oldest companions of the lot. I've had both of them since 79~80 and they seem like family now. The Fenders, even with the Bardens can be replaced but not so easily for the oldies.



Exacltly, i like my Universes to death, but i could get another if ever something would happen, but my Deans are more personal. Weird but you can feel that....LOL

Chris


----------



## oddio

Here are some of my bass amps:









and a few more although there is some duplication:









Yes, I'll freely admit that it's a sickness.


----------



## 7 Stringer

oddio said:


> Here are some of my bass amps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few more although there is some duplication:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll freely admit that it's a sickness.


Wow man, nice rig.

It`s a sickness indeed 

Chris


----------



## oddio

7 Stringer said:


> It`s a sickness indeed
> 
> Chris


Thanks kindly Chris. I noticed that you have your own share of killer gear! It must have something to do with the climate here.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Emohawk

OK - here goes... Not nearly as impressive (insane?) as some of the rigs you guys have!!!

All the gear...










Just the amps...








.

And a few pedals. I'm only using the JH-1 & the Echo Park right now.








.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

I can't post all the stuff i've built,but here's one of a class a 3-10 bandmaster.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

Sorry,forgot the picture!


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

And an 18 watt 2-12 combo and head and cab with built in attenuator.

www.claramps.com


----------



## 7 Stringer

Adicted to Tubes said:


> And an 18 watt 2-12 combo and head and cab with built in attenuator.
> 
> www.claramps.com


Holy crap, that Marshall combo is sweet man!!!! I love the color of that thing.

Wow.

Chris


----------



## Xanadu

Damn 7 stringer. nice collection. I live in ottawa and I recently have fallen in love with Ibanez's. 









that's my Ibanez RG470









and my Epiphone G-400

I'll try and get some more pics of my stuff. 

I've also got a Marshall Valvestate 80, a Yamaha BB something, an Epi LP-100, and a Yorkville XM200. I'm gassing for a 6-string bass, and a Tokai Love Rock.


----------



## 7 Stringer

Xanadu said:


> Damn 7 stringer. nice collection. I live in ottawa and I recently have fallen in love with Ibanez's.
> 
> 
> I'll try and get some more pics of my stuff.
> 
> I've also got a Marshall Valvestate 80, a Yamaha BB something, an Epi LP-100, and a Yorkville XM200. I'm gassing for a 6-string bass, and a Tokai Love Rock.


Thanks man, yeah Ibanez have some awesome stuff, especially there older 7 strings...I`ve got a little obsession with them 

Now if i can find a UV777MC, i`ll be a happy camper  

Chris


----------



## noobcake

Heh I pretty much have the worst rig don't I?


----------



## 7 Stringer

noobcake said:


> Heh I pretty much have the worst rig don't I?


Well it`s a start, i had an Harmony when i first started out. And no amp!!!

Keep it up, well you have a Bad Monkey...I have one coming soon.

Chris


----------



## Illuminatus

noobcake said:


> Heh I pretty much have the worst rig don't I?


Ya but, if you'd only see the crap we all had at one time.


----------



## StevieMac

*Arriving late to the party....*

...but thought I'd add a pic of the only gear I now own. 








*L to R* is my custom Tele; '62 Pro converted to 2x10 spkr set-up; D-28; '60 5F6-A Bassman; Fender JV series '57 RI Strat. Bassman serves double duty at gigs since it's perfect for both guitar and harp. Set-up is dead simple...guitar/harp-cable/mic-amp.


----------



## noobcake

Hopefully I'll soon be getting a classical guitar to join the small collection.


----------



## ashot2thehead

holey shit


----------



## guitarzan

here is some of my stuff.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/rawkzilla/Dscf0006.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/rawkzilla/lgsp905.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/rawkzilla/zanrig.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/rawkzilla/boydskramer2.jpg
the traynor amp is a YSR1 50 watt dual el34 4 input head. very marshall like when using better speakers than the marslands in the traynor cab.
the amp behind my lg is a Yamaha dg100 
and the kramer is a pacer custom 2 american which needs some tlc.


----------



## Accept2

Poor little Pacer, all it needs is a new Duncan to replace the old one............


----------



## SnowBlind

Actually I have you all beat for worst gear.










Soon ill get myself an epiphone les paul and a vox ad15vt.


----------



## Jaggery

StevieMac said:


> ...but thought I'd add a pic of the only gear I now own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L to R* is my custom Tele; '62 Pro converted to 2x10 spkr set-up; D-28; '60 5F6-A Bassman; Fender JV series '57 RI Strat. Bassman serves double duty at gigs since it's perfect for both guitar and harp. Set-up is dead simple...guitar/harp-cable/mic-amp.


Very nice indeed! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## 7 Stringer

Nice gear you got guys, let`s show those american guys what we haveevilGuitar: 

Chris


----------



## noobcake

SnowBlind said:


> Actually I have you all beat for worst gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon ill get myself an epiphone les paul and a vox ad15vt.


Ha so I'm not alone huh:wave: .


----------



## dwagar

Even though this is in the amp section, and my amps aren't in the picture (old JCM800 4010 1-12, JTM60 2-12), I thought I'd post my guitars anyway.


----------



## Lucius

Here is my rig of the week cheers LuciusevilGuitar:


----------



## Jaggery

Ok here is mine.
Recently bought Mesa F-50, Tech 21 TM10, MIM strat, SG special + some pedals.
I have one more guitar that a friend has borrowed for learning.
No acoustic, just sold my larrivee.
evilGuitar: 








evilGuitar:


----------



## zdogma

*My Rig - First post*

Here's a pic of my rig.









My Ghia, Kingsley deluxe, LP, tele, and martin 00015. No effects.


----------



## Illuminatus

7 Stringer said:


> Cool, i tried a Single recto a couple times and like it better than the newer 3 channels. Tighter and more aggressive. Clean was good too. Lately i`ve been digging my Cobra big time, it`s like a mix of Recto, powerball, VHT and Marshall all in one.....I love it.
> 
> I couldn`t see but i thought it was a Powerball you had there
> 
> I`m curious about that amp, a lot of people like it better than the PB. I`ll have to try it out sometime.
> 
> Chris


Thanks 7 Stringer, I just bought a framus cobra because of this post. I guess ill have to update my rig pics once I get it, and I sold the rectocab and bought an uberkab. Thank you income tax


----------



## 7 Stringer

WOW man, i like your Jackson!!! Your Gibson`s are goergeous too.

Nice setup:rockon: 

Chris


----------



## Accept2

That is a nice Jackson. I prefer Soloists, but I always liked the Kelly, especially since I was always a fan of Kelly, and maybe I should get his sig guitar.............


----------



## Max Powers

Here is my setup, I also have a Taylor 110 acoustic but was too lazy to get it out of the case and into the pic  

I also forgot.


----------



## FenderPhil

*Car's and Guitar's*

Hey Guys....first time on here and just wondering what you think of my gear!
To start out...
1980ish Marshall JCM 800 100watt(Glenn Morris)This Dude knows his stuff!!
1960 4x12 cab
1969 Fender Twin
1965 Vox Bass amp
1972 Reissue Tele Custom with Seymour Duncan pickups
1990's Fender Lonestar Strat with SRV Pick ups
1990,s Fender Tele Blonde colour 
Tokai (Love Rock)Gibson Les Paul Copy
Takamine 12 string acoustic
1960's Sears SilverTone ......remember those?
Boss Pedals
Didgital delay
overdrive
chorus
tremolo
Ibanez tube screamer
crybaby wa wa/Volume

And I Cruise around in a 1962 Bel-Air Varoooom:rockon2: 

Hey Ripping Rudy!!

Picture to follow.... if I can figure out how to put it on this post
Various Bands
Pale
TheBettyfordband www.thebettyfordband.com:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Some fairly hip stuff there Phil. We welcome you with open arms. :wave:


----------



## 7 Stringer

Holy crap, completely forgot about this forum, damn, sorry.

Here`s an update of my amps...Guitars haven`t changed much though, except i got a Dean acoustic.

Here are my new amps!!!!










Chris


----------



## iggs

Wide shot with old pedalboard:









Updated pedalboard:









New guitar:









New amp:


----------



## Emohawk

7 Stringer said:


> Holy crap, completely forgot about this forum, damn, sorry.
> 
> Here`s an update of my amps...Guitars haven`t changed much though, except i got a Dean acoustic.
> 
> Here are my new amps!!!!
> 
> Chris


Dude - when I see pics like this I feel like I really don't have a problem after all... None Awesome toys!


----------



## 7 Stringer

Emohawk said:


> Dude - when I see pics like this I feel like I really don't have a problem after all... None Awesome toys!



LOL

I do have a problem Drool 

I`m sick:tongue: 

Chris


----------



## Coustfan'01

My rig 



Plus a couple of pedals and thingies...One day I'll have as much gear as 7 stringer (when I get a job/ finish college) :rockon2:


----------



## 7 Stringer

Coustfan'01 said:


> My rig
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a couple of pedals and thingies...One day I'll have as much gear as 7 stringer (when I get a job/ finish college) :rockon2:



Nice set-up man, keep at it. I`ve been collecting this stuff for a while. College will get you a good job to afford this expensive disease...LOL


:rockon: 


Chris


----------



## SCREEM

7 Stringer said:


> Holy crap, completely forgot about this forum, damn, sorry.
> 
> Here`s an update of my amps...Guitars haven`t changed much though, except i got a Dean acoustic.
> 
> Here are my new amps!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


wicked amps dude, no diesel yet?:rockon2:


----------



## SCREEM

iggs said:


>


sweetest pedal board I've seen Drool


----------



## 7 Stringer

SCREEM said:


> wicked amps dude, no diesel yet?:rockon2:


Hmmm, i`ve been thinking about a Herbert for a while but....This GAS has got to end sometime don`t it :confused-smiley-010 LOL

I wanna sell the XTC. Bogners arent for me. I`m too Metal for the XTC, i mean, i like tight amps, and Bogners are real smooth-loose-3-D sounding amps. I`m not into these kinda tones. It sounds killer though, don`t get me wrong.

Chris


----------



## PlasmaPat

Wow, you guys have some awesome toys!

Cheers
PatK


----------



## bolero

wow, who has the weissenborn ( spelling?) do they still make them? :banana: 

sneaky, I think


love the '60 bassman & custom tele too :food-smiley-004:


----------



## cale0906

*Feel better*



Emohawk said:


> Dude - when I see pics like this I feel like I really don't have a problem after all... None Awesome toys!


I agree!! I feel much better , showed my wife also so she knows i'm not the only one !!


----------



## Robert1950

Your house hasn't disintegrated yet ??? 



7 Stringer said:


> Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

Robert1950 said:


> Your house hasn't disintegrated yet ???



It`s melting slowly and approching hell a little bit every day :rockon2: :bow: 

Chris


----------



## jxoco

*space junk...*

I guess I'm one notch above 'too ashamed to show my stuff'.
The pedal board is under re-construction, but I need an A-B type of thing.
If I didn't have such an attachment to the Yamaha, I've had it for 26 years, I'd put the Pignose chassis in the Yamaha cabinet. The Yamaha has a JBL K120 in it that I really like.
The little amp on top has one thing going for it, my wife doesn't tell me to get it the hell out of the family room. It's small enough to blend into the room if I put it between the chair and the wall.
Sad isn't it?


----------



## 7 Stringer

jxoco said:


> I guess I'm one notch above 'too ashamed to show my stuff'.
> The pedal board is under re-construction, but I need an A-B type of thing.
> If I didn't have such an attachment to the Yamaha, I've had it for 26 years, I'd put the Pignose chassis in the Yamaha cabinet. The Yamaha has a JBL K120 in it that I really like.
> The little amp on top has one thing going for it, my wife doesn't tell me to get it the hell out of the family room. It's small enough to blend into the room if I put it between the chair and the wall.
> Sad isn't it?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Get a Radial Switchbone, this little AB/Y box is phenomenal. It`s got a super clean boost in it too!!!
> 
> Nice setup,
> 
> Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

Holy crap, 4 years ago this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Time fly`s man!!!!!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## Bevo

And you only had 48 posts LOL!!

How is that ISP work for you with the 7 string tuned to B or lower?


----------



## 7 Stringer

Bevo said:


> And you only had 48 posts LOL!!
> 
> How is that ISP work for you with the 7 string tuned to B or lower?


It works awesome, still have it and using it. It just gives a deep bass tone, not really more bass but deeper. If you set the level high it`s mega bass, but setup properly it holds everything together nicely. I`ve got a 7 tuned to A and no flubby bass, i can`t stand loose bass response.

Very happy with it.

Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

Here are my latest amp pics:










I build myself a W/D/W setup and holy smokes does it ever sound amazing, i will never go back to a standard setup. Vey full 3-D type of tone.










Couple new guitars i got:










And lastly, my new Fortin wich is being built as we speak:










Chris


----------



## cheezyridr

ok, so i know that you guys posted all those cool pics of stuff you have.
my collection is alot smaller. it will get bigger as time passes i hope. i just have to remember not to sell stuff when i get laid off.










over the past year, i had also owned these, but i haven't been working much, so now they're gone. at least i replace with better than what i had though, right?


----------



## 7 Stringer

Over the years you really learn what you like in gear, i tried so many guitars,amps,cabs,effects..... Now i`ve got what is the best to me, might not be for everybody, but who cares but me? What i have now is what i`ve always wanted and really greatfull to be able to afford it all, it doesn`t come cheap!!!!

Keep at it and it will all come together.

Chris


----------



## Bevo

Tuned to A that could sound pretty fat especialy if you use it to taste, helps with a tight low A string as well.
What are you using for the 7 string, looks like an Ibanez?

I love my JP7, best guitar I ever played!


----------



## al3d

**** me sideways..LOL, it's like 80's even in there..BUT..wont be complete until you get yourself a Frankenstrat.....LOL




7 Stringer said:


> Here are my latest amp pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I build myself a W/D/W setup and holy smokes does it ever sound amazing, i will never go back to a standard setup. Vey full 3-D type of tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple new guitars i got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, my new Fortin wich is being built as we speak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

Bevo said:


> Tuned to A that could sound pretty fat especialy if you use it to taste, helps with a tight low A string as well.
> What are you using for the 7 string, looks like an Ibanez?
> 
> I love my JP7, best guitar I ever played!


Yeah it keeps everything tight and focused, love it.

The white one is an Ibanez 1527M galaxy white, one of the better 7 strings i`ve tried, my other 3 are Universes:










I`d like to try out the Petrucci ones, every comment i heard was positive.

I`ve got an EBMM van halen that plays awesome though.

Chris


----------



## Guest

OMG YOU HAVE A UV777GR!!!!!

I used to own one of those. Back in the early 90's, in my high school days. My only regret in life is having sold that guitar. I miss that guitar. There isn't a week that goes by I don't think about that guitar.

I love your guitar collection.

Lets start a new thread about the UV777GR -- I'd love to hear how you came to own that.



7 Stringer said:


> Yeah it keeps everything tight and focused, love it.
> 
> The white one is an Ibanez 1527M galaxy white, one of the better 7 strings i`ve tried, my other 3 are Universes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`d like to try out the Petrucci ones, every comment i heard was positive.
> 
> I`ve got an EBMM van halen that plays awesome though.
> 
> Chris


----------



## 7 Stringer

Thanks man, been at it for a while.

Yeah that GR is a very fine playing guitar, so smooth. I`ts dead mint too.

We should definately start a thread about these. I could tell you my story, and if your from Ottawa, i`m sure you know the guy i bought it from!!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## Guest

7 Stringer said:


> Thanks man, been at it for a while.
> 
> Yeah that GR is a very fine playing guitar, so smooth. I`ts dead mint too.
> 
> We should definately start a thread about these. I could tell you my story, and if your from Ottawa, i`m sure you know the guy i bought it from!!!!!!!
> 
> Chris


Chris, I started a thread: http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/35455-uv777gr-my-lost-love.html#post305688

I can't wait to hear this story. Myself and my friend owned matching UV777GRs around and we sold them at the same time around '95. One went state-side to a guy who was in to Korn. The other I traded with a guy on Rideau St., in front of Steve's, for a JEM777VWH -- the white + gold hardware JEM. Which I then sold to my friend.

I'm very curious to hear if that was you.


----------



## 7 Stringer

I just posted my story of how i got it.

Chris


----------

